# Rebic e Krunic out con la Samp.



## admin (8 Settembre 2022)

GDS in edicola: Rebic e Krunic continuano a lavorare a parte. Il centrocampista ha un problema muscolare, la punta un guaio alla schiena. A entrambi servirà ancora qualche giorno di lavoro differenziato, con Krunic in via di rientro: Pioli, alla vigilia della partita di Champions, ha detto di aspettarlo nella lista dei giocatori disponibili perMilan-DinamoZagabria di mercoledì. Entrambi sono importanti, oltre che due dei migliori nell’esordio stagionale del Milan contro l’Udinese. Krunic può dare riposo a Bennacer e Tonali, che finora hanno giocato quasi sempre, Rebic coni suoi alti bassi può sempre cambiare una partita in attacco. Sabato contro la Samp, comunque, non ci saranno. Tempi molto più lunghi invece per Zlatan Ibrahimovic (tornerà nel 2023) e per Alessandro Florenzi, che resterà fuori a lungo.

Rebic e Krunic ancora a parte e out con la Samp


----------



## admin (8 Settembre 2022)

*CorSport: il Milan spera nel recupero di Rebic per far rifiatare Giroud. Altrimenti è pronto Origi. *


----------



## admin (8 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS in edicola: Rebic e Krunic continuano a lavorare a parte. Il centrocampista ha un problema muscolare, la punta un guaio alla schiena. A entrambi servirà ancora qualche giorno di lavoro differenziato, con Krunic in via di rientro: Pioli, alla vigilia della partita di Champions, ha detto di aspettarlo nella lista dei giocatori disponibili perMilan-DinamoZagabria di mercoledì. Entrambi sono importanti, oltre che due dei migliori nell’esordio stagionale del Milan contro l’Udinese. Krunic può dare riposo a Bennacer e Tonali, che finora hanno giocato quasi sempre, Rebic coni suoi alti bassi può sempre cambiare una partita in attacco. Sabato contro la Samp, comunque, non ci saranno. Tempi molto più lunghi invece per Zlatan Ibrahimovic (tornerà nel 2023) e per Alessandro Florenzi, che resterà fuori a lungo.
> 
> *CorSport: *il Milan spera nel recupero di Rebic per far rifiatare Giroud. Altrimenti è pronto Origi.


.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *CorSport: il Milan spera nel recupero di Rebic per far rifiatare Giroud. Altrimenti è pronto Origi. *


ah non per far rifiatare leao ma per togliere minuti a origi....
non fa una piega.


----------



## bmb (8 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS in edicola: Rebic e Krunic continuano a lavorare a parte. Il centrocampista ha un problema muscolare, la punta un guaio alla schiena. A entrambi servirà ancora qualche giorno di lavoro differenziato, con Krunic in via di rientro: Pioli, alla vigilia della partita di Champions, ha detto di aspettarlo nella lista dei giocatori disponibili perMilan-DinamoZagabria di mercoledì. Entrambi sono importanti, oltre che due dei migliori nell’esordio stagionale del Milan contro l’Udinese. Krunic può dare riposo a Bennacer e Tonali, che finora hanno giocato quasi sempre, Rebic coni suoi alti bassi può sempre cambiare una partita in attacco. Sabato contro la Samp, comunque, non ci saranno. Tempi molto più lunghi invece per Zlatan Ibrahimovic (tornerà nel 2023) e per Alessandro Florenzi, che resterà fuori a lungo.
> 
> *CorSport: *il Milan spera nel recupero di Rebic per far rifiatare Giroud. Altrimenti è pronto Origi.


Madonna Santa Rebic


----------



## Zlatan87 (8 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS in edicola: Rebic e Krunic continuano a lavorare a parte. Il centrocampista ha un problema muscolare, la punta un guaio alla schiena. A entrambi servirà ancora qualche giorno di lavoro differenziato, con Krunic in via di rientro: Pioli, alla vigilia della partita di Champions, ha detto di aspettarlo nella lista dei giocatori disponibili perMilan-DinamoZagabria di mercoledì. Entrambi sono importanti, oltre che due dei migliori nell’esordio stagionale del Milan contro l’Udinese. Krunic può dare riposo a Bennacer e Tonali, che finora hanno giocato quasi sempre, Rebic coni suoi alti bassi può sempre cambiare una partita in attacco. Sabato contro la Samp, comunque, non ci saranno. Tempi molto più lunghi invece per Zlatan Ibrahimovic (tornerà nel 2023) e per Alessandro Florenzi, che resterà fuori a lungo.
> 
> *CorSport: *il Milan spera nel recupero di Rebic per far rifiatare Giroud. Altrimenti è pronto Origi.


Propongo il Ban al prossimo commento: "eh ma gioca a sx" quando ci accostano un'ala...  
Rebic da cedere asap, basta!


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *CorSport: il Milan spera nel recupero di Rebic per far rifiatare Giroud. Altrimenti è pronto Origi. *



Rebic deve darsi una regolata.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Rebic deve darsi una regolata.


Andava impacchettato giá in estate, sono anni che è inaffidabile, non lo scopriamo ora.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS in edicola: Rebic e Krunic continuano a lavorare a parte. Il centrocampista ha un problema muscolare, la punta un guaio alla schiena. A entrambi servirà ancora qualche giorno di lavoro differenziato, con Krunic in via di rientro: Pioli, alla vigilia della partita di Champions, ha detto di aspettarlo nella lista dei giocatori disponibili perMilan-DinamoZagabria di mercoledì. Entrambi sono importanti, oltre che due dei migliori nell’esordio stagionale del Milan contro l’Udinese. Krunic può dare riposo a Bennacer e Tonali, che finora hanno giocato quasi sempre, Rebic coni suoi alti bassi può sempre cambiare una partita in attacco. Sabato contro la Samp, comunque, non ci saranno. Tempi molto più lunghi invece per Zlatan Ibrahimovic (tornerà nel 2023) e per Alessandro Florenzi, che resterà fuori a lungo.
> 
> *CorSport: *il Milan spera nel recupero di Rebic per far rifiatare Giroud. Altrimenti è pronto Origi.


Quante occasioni per Pobega, deve essere più convincente se vuole scalzare Krunic


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *CorSport: il Milan spera nel recupero di Rebic per far rifiatare Giroud. Altrimenti è pronto Origi. *



Non vedo il problema, con la sampdoria di gianpollo potrebbe giocare anche Lazetic


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS in edicola: Rebic e Krunic continuano a lavorare a parte. Il centrocampista ha un problema muscolare, la punta un guaio alla schiena. A entrambi servirà ancora qualche giorno di lavoro differenziato, con Krunic in via di rientro: Pioli, alla vigilia della partita di Champions, ha detto di aspettarlo nella lista dei giocatori disponibili perMilan-DinamoZagabria di mercoledì. Entrambi sono importanti, oltre che due dei migliori nell’esordio stagionale del Milan contro l’Udinese. Krunic può dare riposo a Bennacer e Tonali, che finora hanno giocato quasi sempre, Rebic coni suoi alti bassi può sempre cambiare una partita in attacco. Sabato contro la Samp, comunque, non ci saranno. Tempi molto più lunghi invece per Zlatan Ibrahimovic (tornerà nel 2023) e per Alessandro Florenzi, che resterà fuori a lungo.
> 
> *CorSport: *il Milan spera nel recupero di Rebic per far rifiatare Giroud. Altrimenti è pronto Origi.


Rebic torna quando non serve. serviva adesso in modo da dare un turno di riposo a Leao che invece verosimilmente sabato sera giocherà la quinta partita di fila da 90 minuti


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Settembre 2022)

Rebic ci prende per i fondelli per 2 anni e molti ancora lo difendono.


----------



## Freddiedevil (8 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Rebic ci prende per i fondelli per 2 anni e molti ancora lo difendono.



E in società sono tutti ******* (dirigenti, allenatore, staff medico, fisioterapisti e compagnia) e non se ne accorgono.
Dai, per cortesia.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS in edicola: Rebic e Krunic continuano a lavorare a parte. Il centrocampista ha un problema muscolare, la punta un guaio alla schiena. A entrambi servirà ancora qualche giorno di lavoro differenziato, con Krunic in via di rientro: Pioli, alla vigilia della partita di Champions, ha detto di aspettarlo nella lista dei giocatori disponibili perMilan-DinamoZagabria di mercoledì. Entrambi sono importanti, oltre che due dei migliori nell’esordio stagionale del Milan contro l’Udinese. Krunic può dare riposo a Bennacer e Tonali, che finora hanno giocato quasi sempre, Rebic coni suoi alti bassi può sempre cambiare una partita in attacco. Sabato contro la Samp, comunque, non ci saranno. Tempi molto più lunghi invece per Zlatan Ibrahimovic (tornerà nel 2023) e per Alessandro Florenzi, che resterà fuori a lungo.
> 
> *CorSport: *il Milan spera nel recupero di Rebic per far rifiatare Giroud. Altrimenti è pronto Origi.


Serve Rebic, ma a noi serve di più il miglior Kjaer.

Con il Danese possiamo fare una difesa a 3, che di fatto già facciamo in possesso palla.

Kalulu- Kjaer-Tomori bloccati con Hernandez a briglia sciolta.

Avere Kjaer inoltre ci permette di avere un uscita dal basso diversa. Kjaer ha le geometrie di un centrocampista in uscita cosa che non hanno ne Tomori ne Kalulu.

Si può uscire con palla corta o con palla lunga ma le caratteristiche del danese sono fondamentali.

In quel caso avremo una mediana sempre con almeno 3 cc, e di volta in volta Hernandez Tonali o chi per lui può sganciarsi a proprio piacimento.

Non succederà quello Sucesso dove praticamente eravamo senza centrocampisti, si notava a un certo punto la squadra spezzata in 2. Da una parte 5 giocatori oltre linea palla e dal altra i difensori, nel mezzo? nessuno.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Settembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> E in società sono tutti ******* (dirigenti, allenatore, staff medico, fisioterapisti e compagnia) e non se ne accorgono.
> Dai, per cortesia.


Lo sanno meglio di me.
Però sanno anche che, visto che questa cosa è ARCINOTA nell'ambiente, piazzarlo sul mercato è praticamente impossibile (e sarebbe quasi tutta plusvalenza).
Quindi tocca tenersi un giocatore poco professionale e che fa il malato immaginario quando non è titolare.


----------



## admin (8 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS in edicola: Rebic e Krunic continuano a lavorare a parte. Il centrocampista ha un problema muscolare, la punta un guaio alla schiena. A entrambi servirà ancora qualche giorno di lavoro differenziato, con Krunic in via di rientro: Pioli, alla vigilia della partita di Champions, ha detto di aspettarlo nella lista dei giocatori disponibili perMilan-DinamoZagabria di mercoledì. Entrambi sono importanti, oltre che due dei migliori nell’esordio stagionale del Milan contro l’Udinese. Krunic può dare riposo a Bennacer e Tonali, che finora hanno giocato quasi sempre, Rebic coni suoi alti bassi può sempre cambiare una partita in attacco. Sabato contro la Samp, comunque, non ci saranno. Tempi molto più lunghi invece per Zlatan Ibrahimovic (tornerà nel 2023) e per Alessandro Florenzi, che resterà fuori a lungo.
> 
> *CorSport: *il Milan spera nel recupero di Rebic per far rifiatare Giroud. Altrimenti è pronto Origi.



.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (8 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ah non per far rifiatare leao ma per togliere minuti a origi....
> non fa una piega.


Si davvero nonsense, ora come ora Rebic deve far riposare Leao e Origi lo stesso con Giroud. Vabbé che tanto Rebic non recupera più, tanto... 

Ho il sentore che non tornerà prima della sosta.


----------



## Gamma (8 Settembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Serve Rebic, ma a noi serve di più il miglior Kjaer.
> 
> Con il Danese possiamo fare una difesa a 3, che di fatto già facciamo in possesso palla.
> 
> ...


È per questo che avrei voluto Botman.
La soluzione Kalulu - Botman - Tomori ci avrebbe dato garanzie per il tipo di gioco che proponi (che mi trova d'accordo), senza avere la fragilità fisica di Kjaer, il quale sarebbe stato comunque ottimo per ruotare.
Ora dovremmo affidarci al danese per provare questa cosa, con i dubbi del caso.

Ad ogni modo, una difesa a 3 "mascherata" con Tomori - Kjaer - Kalulu, ci offrirebbe soluzioni molto interessanti.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Settembre 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> È per questo che avrei voluto Botman.
> La soluzione Kalulu - Botman - Tomori ci avrebbe dato garanzie per il tipo di gioco che proponi (che mi trova d'accordo), senza avere la fragilità fisica di Kjaer, il quale sarebbe stato comunque ottimo per ruotare.
> Ora dovremmo affidarci al danese per provare questa cosa, con i dubbi del caso.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, una difesa a 3 "mascherata" con Tomori - Kjaer - Kalulu, ci offrirebbe soluzioni molto interessanti.


Concordo, ci manca la prima impostazione.
Fare abbassare un centrocampista è una cosa orribile tatticamente, perché vai a perdere inutilmente un uomo in mezzo al campo, poi con un centrocampo a 2 ancor di più.

Speriamo che Kjaer ritorni quello di prima perché Kalulu-Danese-Tomori e tecnicamente molto completo. Le amnesie che sta avendo Tomori con Kjaer non li aveva, i giocatori si devono completare, quello che manca a uno deve avere l'altro.

Se ritorna quello che era Kjaer e un giocatore fenomenale al interno di una squadra, speriamo.


----------



## Freddiedevil (8 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Lo sanno meglio di me.
> Però sanno anche che, visto che questa cosa è ARCINOTA nell'ambiente, piazzarlo sul mercato è praticamente impossibile (e sarebbe quasi tutta plusvalenza).
> Quindi tocca tenersi un giocatore poco professionale e che fa il malato immaginario quando non è titolare.



Mi sembrano cavolate a prescindere dal soggetto in questione.
In più a mio modo di vedere la storia di Rebic dimostra che quando è sceso in campo non è mai sembrato indolente. Al massimo fuori forma. 
Difenderò sempre Ante, ragazzo eccezionale e giocatore che quando in forma capace di fare la differenza.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (8 Settembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Mi sembrano cavolate a prescindere dal soggetto in questione.
> In più a mio modo di vedere la storia di Rebic dimostra che quando è sceso in campo non è mai sembrato indolente. Al massimo fuori forma.
> Difenderò sempre Ante, ragazzo eccezionale e giocatore che quando in forma capace di fare la differenza.


Una cosa che è certa all'interno delle dicerie è che a fine 20/21, lui tirò indietro la gamba per la partita finale con l'Atalanta per salvaguardare l'europeo e questo non fu ben visto e fatto filtrare ai giornalisti. Quindi dei dubbi sulla professionalità sono legittimi al quarto anno così. O quello o è un cadavere ed è male uguale.


----------



## DavMilan (8 Settembre 2022)

Tra l'altro Rebic è anche uno dei più pagati della rosa, mi pare prenda circa 3M


----------



## admin (8 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS in edicola: Rebic e Krunic continuano a lavorare a parte. Il centrocampista ha un problema muscolare, la punta un guaio alla schiena. A entrambi servirà ancora qualche giorno di lavoro differenziato, con Krunic in via di rientro: Pioli, alla vigilia della partita di Champions, ha detto di aspettarlo nella lista dei giocatori disponibili perMilan-DinamoZagabria di mercoledì. Entrambi sono importanti, oltre che due dei migliori nell’esordio stagionale del Milan contro l’Udinese. Krunic può dare riposo a Bennacer e Tonali, che finora hanno giocato quasi sempre, Rebic coni suoi alti bassi può sempre cambiare una partita in attacco. Sabato contro la Samp, comunque, non ci saranno. Tempi molto più lunghi invece per Zlatan Ibrahimovic (tornerà nel 2023) e per Alessandro Florenzi, che resterà fuori a lungo.
> 
> Rebic e Krunic ancora a parte e out con la Samp



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Lo sanno meglio di me.
> Però sanno anche che, visto che questa cosa è ARCINOTA nell'ambiente, piazzarlo sul mercato è praticamente impossibile (e sarebbe quasi tutta plusvalenza).
> Quindi tocca tenersi un giocatore poco professionale e che fa il malato immaginario quando non è titolare.


Se un giocatore ti dice che ha male non puoi farci niente. Non puoi contraddirlo. Ora se sia soglia del dolore bassa o malato immaginario (io credo che ci marci un bel po' anche se sentisse un po' di dolore) poco cambia, fatto sta che in questo modo è difficile piazzarlo. Aggiungo che ha avuto problemi in nazionale con tutti i ct, Modric lo ha rimproverato di scarso impegno e non lo possono più vedere. È una disgrazia. Io se potessi lo spedirei su Marte e prenderei Mudryk, il numero 10 dello Shakhtar.


----------

